# Steam .t35 links. BEWARE!



## AphexDreamer (Feb 25, 2010)

Second Person who sends me a link to go to hxxp://www.steampowerednvidia.t35.com link. Claiming I can get free games. it was two different people not on my friends list trying to get me to login my steam information there.

I just thought with the New steam interface that maybe something new is lurking about and wanted to warn yall to NOT TYPE YOUR INFORMATION in those links. 

Similer to this but diff. http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1122049







By the way, any way to ban this guy?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Second Person who sends me a link to go to hxxp://www.steampowerednvidia.t35.com link. Claiming I can get free games. it was two different people not on my friends list trying to get me to login my steam information there.
> 
> I just thought with the New steam interface that maybe something new is lurking about and wanted to warn yall to NOT TYPE YOUR INFORMATION in those links.
> 
> ...



thanks for the heads up mate 

to ban this Mofo go to his community page and in the top left 'report violation' (not in that way  )


----------



## theonedub (Feb 25, 2010)

Usually anything that wants you to put in your personally identifying information for free goods is a scam. It would be ill advised to ever think otherwise


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Usually anything that wants you to put in your personally identifying information for free goods is a scam. It would be ill advised to ever think otherwise



i find it the same, but some people could be lured in, so best warn everyone


----------



## Maban (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm entertaining myself by giving him six empty accounts. This is quite fun.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 25, 2010)

I just got one from a spammer also about free Steam games from Nvida, the site ended in ".tk" so watch out for that too.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 25, 2010)

firefox actually blocks most of these t35 links then even kaspersky wont let the page load giving me it's normal virus caution thingy


----------



## Bundy (May 15, 2010)

HMMMM - just got this. Looks like the scamming continues?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2010)

Bundy said:


> HMMMM - just got this. Looks like the scamming continues?



Yeah I got one not too long ago as well. They still keep trying lots of em out there.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2010)

ya just gotta remember to never click links from people you dont know.


and even if you DO know em, dont trust em


----------



## Bundy (May 15, 2010)

I ahem, fell for it

Found this thread and changed my password VERY QUICKLY. Thanks


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2010)

Bundy said:


> I ahem, fell for it
> 
> Found this thread and changed my password VERY QUICKLY. Thanks


----------



## Maban (May 15, 2010)

Sent an abuse report for this one too. Should be down in a day or two. T35 is usually very fast at taking down sites.


----------



## Marineborn (May 15, 2010)

steam says right in there TOS, we will never ask you for your password or id NEVER!


----------



## Lionheart (May 15, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Second Person who sends me a link to go to hxxp://www.steampowerednvidia.t35.com link. Claiming I can get free games. it was two different people not on my friends list trying to get me to login my steam information there.
> 
> I just thought with the New steam interface that maybe something new is lurking about and wanted to warn yall to NOT TYPE YOUR INFORMATION in those links.
> 
> ...



Thanx for this 

PS. where'd you get L4D 3 Beta


----------



## Bundy (May 15, 2010)

I'm not defending my stupidity but for the benefit of those who have not seen this, the link takes you to a page that looks like steam and all the links work on the real steam site. They have taken most of the steam site and added a phishing page on top.

I've been having a long day.....


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Thanx for this
> 
> PS. where'd you get L4D 3 Beta



Np. 

Lol its just Google Chrome renamed as that so when I surf the net I fool people into thinking I'm playing L4D 3 Beta lol. Clever ^_^


----------



## burtram (May 15, 2010)

I actually got a random message of the same thing today, by someone not on my buddy list. Saw the link he sent and just ignored it as usual. Didn't realize it was part of a mass spam thing though...


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 15, 2010)

I have never used this "friends" thing. Think it's because I'm paranoid, everyone wants to get me..


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 16, 2010)

if any1 is dumb enough to believe this.. u almost deserve to have ur account hacked


----------



## Maban (May 16, 2010)

Site is down now. T35 is very fast at this.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> if any1 is dumb enough to believe this.. u almost deserve to have ur account hacked



Hey... Considering they have given away Portal for Free officially and the Whole Pac Steam thing I could see why some people would want to believe this things are true.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey... Considering they have given away Portal for Free officially and the Whole Pac Steam thing I could see why some people would want to believe this things are true.



why beleive anything from an IM from a stranger, or an email? steam has its own news thing for a very good reason.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 22, 2010)

New Phishing site. I seem to always be a target lol








BEWARE THE ABOVE


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 22, 2010)

somebody sent me a link yesterday to some apparently free steam games. i forget who sent it to me on steam. i did not go.

edit: it was 1kurgan1. i think i replied that it was probably spam.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> somebody sent me a link yesterday to some apparently free steam games. i forget who sent it to me on steam. i did not go.
> 
> edit: it was 1kurgan1. i think i replied that it was probably spam.



heh, unless it was about alien swarm...


----------

